# Cat vs Car?



## atl (Mar 26, 2011)

Ok so for the last 3 years i have had a cat jumping on my car to get to a wall that surrounds my drive on the left and rear side of my car. Most of the time it jumps straight onto the windscreen then moves onto the glass roof. Sometimes it jumps on the bonnet but never seems to scratch it.

I have tried the electronic PIR scarers, putting anti-cat powder down and even leaving bits of lemon around to try and stop it from doing it.

I have just come back home after 3 days away, i moved my car forward on the drive to try and stop the cat jumping on it while i was away...bad idea.

The cat has now jumped at the side of the car, scratching the door in 3 places pretty badly. 
I have tried Megs Ultimate Compound and i cant get it out, my nail actually falls into the scratches. The only thing i can think of trying is wet sanding them...but im not so keen on that idea! :doublesho

So now what can i do?! My car sits on my drive sometimes for weeks at a time, i rarely use it and dont own a garage, it is obviously my pride and joy which i take great care over so im really pi55ed that a cat has now damaged it.


Do i buy a fitted car cover for around £150/200?
Or just put bird spikes on the wall surrounding the car in the hope the cat realises it cannot jump on the wall anymore so gives up pouncing on my car?:devil:

Here is the wall/car scenario (neither of these are my actual car btw!) my car goes where the MG3 is:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Who's is the MG3? Can you not let them park there and the problem becomes theirs


----------



## atl (Mar 26, 2011)

Unfortunately not, that was a press car. My car, and only my car parks there.


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

Could you not provide an alternative way to the top of the wall for the cat? I'm thinking a plank of wood running diagonally from the top corner of the wall to the ground near the near side front wheel.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Bugger the cat, I'd stick some spikes on top of the wall.


----------



## atl (Mar 26, 2011)

Hmm then id have to worry about a plank of wood hitting my car!

Im thinking spikes is the only way i can solve the problem...


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Least with the spikes, it'll deter the pesky cat, and burglars too, may even deter the odd cat burglar....


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I recently used carpet gripper rods upside down on top of my gate that a cat was using as entry into my garden. Seems to have done the trick, took a couple of weeks then cos the wife didnt like the rods on the gate I removed them. Cat seems to have associated sharp spikes with gate and no longer uses it. I didnt fasten them down as well so as cat jumped on them the rods went flying with the cat. Was funny to see:lol:


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

atl said:


> Hmm then id have to worry about a plank of wood hitting my car!
> 
> Im thinking spikes is the only way i can solve the problem...


Screwed to the wall of course!


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

You need these:










They are usually just made from a flexible plastic so cause no harm but are a great deterrent.


----------



## atl (Mar 26, 2011)

They look really overkill lol i was thinking of these:


----------



## dave311 (Feb 25, 2012)

I think the spike idea might be your best bet.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Whilst I totally appreciate your frustration, who legally owns that wall, are you in a leasehold or freehold property? If you do not legally own that piece of wall you may have liability issues if you erect anything and a cat gets trapped, injured or even worse. You may have liability issues even if you own the wall, which I doubt you do. Is there any off road parking nearby?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Be very careful with all this advice for spikes etc, I very much doubt you own that wall, likely to be a leasehold property? Only wants an errant child to get harmed on any spiked wall and you'd then have a bigger headache than the cat.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

park round the front


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Maybe some kind of trellis so the cat has an alternative of getting up and down but you will have to ask the owners permission..


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

As been said, I'd put a scaffold board from the floor to the top of the wall. Secure it with a few screws.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

The next person that suggest any type of animal cruelty will be getting a break from the forum !!


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

How about squirting loads of that cat deterrent gel ONTOP of the wall near your car so the cat doesn't like to walk that way.
I reckon it's safer for everyone from kids climbing walls to the cat who at worst will be gagging as it tries to lick it's paws clean of the stuff.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

There are rubber not injuring strip spikes. Look the part, would cause mind discomfort at worst but look the part.

Other than those, cat deterrent powder / crystals / gel on the flat of the wall could help.


----------



## atl (Mar 26, 2011)

I shall have to have a look into cat deterring gel!

Parking at the front is on the road/pavement, deffo not doing that.

I own the wall (checked plans), no kids would get near it i cant even pull myself onto it its that high...
You have to put signs up warning of spikes anyway which would be done


----------



## atl (Mar 26, 2011)

bradleymarky said:


> Maybe some kind of trellis so the cat has an alternative of getting up and down but you will have to ask the owners permission..


I was thinking of putting some wire mesh maybe a foot high on the side nearest the car, should stop the cat then...


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

Forget the car deterrent sprays etc. They don't work in the long run. The cat will just get used to it. If someone poo'ed outside your front door, you'd just step over it and go home. A cat will do the same. My neighbour did all that to stop my cats sitting harmlessly on his wall and gave up. (he has 2 cats anyway!)
I would place plastic spike strips on top of the wall that are designed to stop cats roaming on top of the walls. These are not harmful to the cats. They simply don't bother trying to climb over them.

£11 and you're done. Remember to use the supplied signs to warn the burglars 
http://www.screwfix.com/p/grey-wall-spikes-pack-of-8/46885

DON'T USE CARPET GRIPPERS, razor wire or glass or anything like that. It's illegal and you will get sued to hell and back by the RSPCA and any burglars that get injured by it.

Trellis up the wall will probably not work. Again, jumping on the car is easier so the cat will do that.


----------



## jaxcass (Oct 7, 2013)

> DON'T USE CARPET GRIPPERS, razor wire or glass or anything like that. It's illegal and you will get sued to hell and back by the RSPCA and any burglars that get injured by it.


Ye and youll hurt the cat =( I know its a  them jumping on the car but dont hurt the poor little thing!! dont care about the burglars 
The plastic deterrents seem by far the best thing. No harm to the cat no harm to your car


----------



## jaxcass (Oct 7, 2013)

Also would a Car cover not do the trick? Yano the soft waterproof ones? Stop the cat harming the car and also protect it from the elements! :thumb::thumb:


----------



## jaxcass (Oct 7, 2013)

Sorry thought of an even better idea. Get a dog :lol:


----------



## atl (Mar 26, 2011)

Haha well yes im sure a nice big bulldog in a kennel next to the car would do the trick!

I could get a car cover, but for a decent fitted one they are around £170.
I have found these on eBay http://r.ebay.com/xDDNcL may go with them, only £17 for the amount i need!


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Ive heard lion crap works


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

craigeh123 said:


> Ive heard lion crap works


Mythbusters busted that myth


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I used garlic puree, yep it stinks but it keeps the critters out my yard. Along with the vampires..lol

Also English mustard has a similar affect because if the cat walks through it, it inevitably has to lick his feet clean, and they don't like it. (and working for Colmans I have that in great supply)..lol


----------



## atl (Mar 26, 2011)

Ah i have both i shall try those tomorrow ;-)


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Don't waste your money on a car cover. I had a £300+ custom fully fitted outdoor cover wrecked by a cat clawing it and using it as a scratching post but it's ok, it's a cat. 

They can damage what they want and get away with it, sod how much damage they do and how much it costs the owners of said damaged items/property. 

Recently had to replace a storage tent too due to being clawed by a neighbours cat.


----------



## jaxcass (Oct 7, 2013)

Ouch. Now see i like cats, But if they did this to my stuff. I may find myself taking a dislike to them!! Or their owners! Or both!


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Caught a cat chewing my wife's aerial the other day poxy thing


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Mess with the feline world at your peril


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Get some lemons and squeeze the juice around the area that's affecting you. You might have to do it a few times. Cats don't like citrus that will keep them away. I've got 4 cats and my mrs does that in my garden in certain areas and they avoid it. I wouldn't advocate anything to harm them in any way plus if it's anything like mine they'd just Navigate their way over any hazards


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I thought that until I caught my mums cat eating a clementine!


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

Wall spikes; its the only way.


----------

